# New Toy... 1970s Tuning Fork Digital Clock



## rdwiow (Aug 15, 2008)

Just bought this a a non runner, easy fix luckily.
But what a banana coloured stunner, it's got it all.....
1970s, tuning fork, flip digital.


----------



## rdwiow (Aug 15, 2008)

Can't seem to get pics to load...


----------



## PC-Magician (Apr 29, 2013)

rdwiow said:


> Can't seem to get pics to load...


 I hope you get them to load this sounds interesting.


----------



## SBryantgb (Jul 2, 2015)

PC-Magician said:


> I hope you get them to load this sounds interesting.


 Agreed.


----------



## rdwiow (Aug 15, 2008)

Pics.. hopefully!

I give up!

They are over on TZ if you fancy a look, sorry.


----------



## rdwiow (Aug 15, 2008)

Please delete


----------



## DJH584 (Apr 10, 2013)

Very interesting clock. To help you out I've copied the image and hopefully everyone here will be able to see your clock.










David


----------



## davidcxn (Nov 4, 2010)

That's a fantastic clock using the technolology / design of the era. Love it & haven't seen one like it before. :yes:


----------



## dobra (Aug 20, 2009)

New to me too, like it!

Mike


----------



## DJH584 (Apr 10, 2013)

rdwiow said:


> Please delete


 Now in all honesty rdwiow, having seen that clock over on TZ, there was no way that it was going to escape being shown this forum :biggrin:

I was more interested in getting the picture to show in the thread than I was about the actual movement.
Would you care to enlighten us as to what the movement is please?

David


----------



## eri231 (Jun 28, 2015)

It is a clock produced by the Italian Solari. the name is Cifra 3 tuning forks.

regards enrico

a brief history of Cifra 3 model

http://docdro.id/LHt1YWO


----------



## rdwiow (Aug 15, 2008)

Thank you David for hosting the photo and to Enrico for posting the Solari information.

As for the movement, Solari produced the Cifra 3 in a range of movements, mains synchronous, and battery, motor rewound, tuning fork and finally quartz.

The tuning fork version has to be my favourite though.

The movement uses the resonance of a small electro-mechanically maintained tuning fork as a time base this drives the gear train via a magnetic 'escapement' which in turn drives the number flaps.

I have a soft spot for Solari clocks... ask my wife !


----------



## Nobbythesheep (Apr 23, 2016)

I know someone's wife who wouldn't let that in past the front door :bash:


----------



## Who. Me? (Jan 12, 2007)

Nice. Solari flip clocks are very cool. I'm guessing this one uses some sort of Jeco movement rather than Accutron or ESA?


----------



## rdwiow (Aug 15, 2008)

Who. Me? said:


> Nice. Solari flip clocks are very cool. I'm guessing this one uses some sort of Jeco movement rather than Accutron or ESA?


 Yes, it is has a Jeco movement, they made a couple of styles, a round and a rectangular (as used by Smiths) this has one of the earlier, better made round movements before they cheapened them.


----------

